# Thanks all of you



## Yote238 (Jan 19, 2014)

Didnt know to post this but ive never done one of these forum before. I have to say you guys have made it a very positive experience. Ive got some really good advise, tips and alot of laughs. That hotel cooking lol. Anyways thanks again. Look forward to this coming year of stories
Yote


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

You should be out coyote hunting this weekend. Coyotes won't kill themselves ya know.

Welcome and good to have you on the forum!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Yote238 (Jan 19, 2014)

Its my weekend to work or i would be. For sure monday and tuesday ill be out looking for Yotes.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hotel cooking???
Did I miss something good?
Oh and I totally agree with you; I love this forum; it's truly a gem predominantly occupied by good people.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Yote238 said:


> Its my weekend to work or i would be. For sure monday and tuesday ill be out looking for Yotes.


Are you usually off Monday and Tuesday? I ask because Mondays are usually my day to get out and would love to learn a bit about coyotes.


----------

